# New Girl



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey!

New girl here, just sold my beloved show car Arosa and now on the hunt for a TT 225, will hopefully be attending some Audi shows and meets when I have it too so look forward to talking / meeting you all 

Emma


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Emma, Welcome to the TTF.
Service history is very important. cambelt/water pump every 65k miles or 5 years which ever comes first, dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly, coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
Get written confirmation of cambelt/water pump change or reduce price by £500 & get it replaced ASAP.
3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable, DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual.& a nicer exhaust note.
Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, *so as I said don't rush into it.*
Hoggy.


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks Hoggy, if you come across any good TT's for sale please do link me as i'm keeping my options wide open!


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Em6x said:


> Hey!
> 
> New girl here, just sold my beloved show car Arosa and now on the hunt for a TT 225, will hopefully be
> * attending some Audi shows and meets when I have it * too so look forward to talking / meeting you all
> ...


Why wait? 
The ADI is next week and not too far away. Surely the perfect place to get an idea of which you're after, and tips etc what to look for.

http://www.audidriverinternational.co.uk/


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

I work Saturday's unfortunately I would as it's just down the road from me too!


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Well!
Did you or you didn't you?

Pics if you did please.


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

I did, here is my Moro Blue 225 with Ani Yellow Leather Interior - In love with it!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

me likey!

J
xx


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Love the Moro Blue, and the wheels.  
_Not sure about the interior though?_


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

Skeee said:


> Love the Moro Blue, and the wheels.
> _Not sure about the interior though?_


The interior is very marmite, personally I love it (Either getting old or going crazy as I would have never had this colour interior a year ago!)


----------



## pcrepairmandan (Jul 6, 2013)

hey emma looks nice I have u on insta, same colour combo as mine


----------



## Monkey Hanger (Sep 29, 2012)

Really great colour combo emma.


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

Really nice car well done, great colour.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Nice colour


----------



## acgtrider (Jan 12, 2014)

lovely looking car !! really suits that combination of paintwork and seats.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Very nice Emma 

Now get yourself to ScottyJohn's cruise; just round the corner from you 

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=532801


----------



## aznxliddonikki (Jun 28, 2014)

Nice colors Emma!


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

Lovely colour combo


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

missbonny said:


> Lovely colour combo


Hi Bonny,

welcome to the TTF 

Dani


----------



## Ciano91 (Dec 17, 2013)

Wow, that car is gorgeous, love the interior


----------



## tom2020 (Oct 22, 2014)

Very nice, also looking into getting a Morro Blue 225!!


----------



## Mk1_Martin (Oct 19, 2014)

Welcome Em, spoke to you the other day on edition


----------



## Claireakashorty (Nov 30, 2014)

That car is gorgeous!


----------

